
Ceph Rust Plugin - xfactor973
https://github.com/cholcombe973/ceph-plugin
======
xfactor973
I managed to get a plugin working in Rust for Ceph but unfortunately realized
that Ceph namespaces the IO. This won't do what I want it to but maybe it'll
give others some ideas :)

